# Does your toddler hate the Ergo?



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm trying to get my 2 year old to ride in an Ergo, on my back, while I take walks or hike in at a park. I've only tested her in it once and she started having a fit.

I've only heard good things about the Ergo. Does anyone have a kid who hates it? Is that spread leg position hard on some kids? She has been in a frame style backpack before and been fine with it, but it was hard on my back.

Should I keep trying with the Ergo or should I return it? I'm not taking any tags off of it at this point.


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

Unless you have a pretty small 2 year old, I wouldn't even bother with the Ergo--it is so short-bodied that it gets outgrown pretty quickly. My son was doing backbends out of it by 6 months old. 

I'd go for something bigger....my favorites are the Kinderpack and the Bloo Kangaroo Kanga. They can be difficult to get though, since they are made by work-at-home-moms/dads and have limited stockings. Or, you could go to the BabyHawk website and get one of their Meiteis, but in the ToddlerHawk size which is larger!

Good luck mama!


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the leads on other options. I'm returning the Ergo today. I'll check out the ones you mentioned. I wish I could rent one for a day to see if she'll even tolerate it!



farmer said:


> Unless you have a pretty small 2 year old, I wouldn't even bother with the Ergo--it is so short-bodied that it gets outgrown pretty quickly. My son was doing backbends out of it by 6 months old.
> 
> I'd go for something bigger....my favorites are the Kinderpack and the Bloo Kangaroo Kanga. They can be difficult to get though, since they are made by work-at-home-moms/dads and have limited stockings. Or, you could go to the BabyHawk website and get one of their Meiteis, but in the ToddlerHawk size which is larger!
> 
> Good luck mama!


----------



## SurvivalDad (Mar 9, 2015)

Both of my girls hated being in it when my wife was wearing it. They didn't mind so much on me. I couldn't tell you why but there it is.


----------



## leafylady (Nov 19, 2001)

I returned the one that I bought and dug out my old secondhand frame backpack. I think she didn't like having her whole body squished against my back like a frog.


----------



## TheBugsMomma (Mar 24, 2015)

My toddler loves it, but I notice she gets really hot in it, probably from being squished against me. So I could definitely see some kids being uncomfortable.


----------



## LisaWatson (Apr 7, 2014)

I think backpacks might be the best option for you little baby girl. I wish it will help you in picking up the baby easily and also baby feel comfortable in it.:smile:


----------



## talianapp (May 25, 2015)

probably from being squished against me. So I could definitely see some kids being uncomfortable.


----------



## SecondtimeMama (Jun 15, 2015)

Since you already have the Ergo, make sure you've got the waist band around your waist and not on your hips. So many people put that band around their hips and it uses up several inches of fabric covering their hips that should be available to go up around their kiddo and give the kiddo more room.

As a bonus, getting the waistband on your waist will make your kiddo's weight land on your hips and instead of hanging off your shoulders.

Bother, sorry, just saw this was from back in May. Well, hopefully someone else will find this helpful. And if you've gotten any kind of mei tai since then, the same thing applies.


----------



## KittyMama1 (Sep 21, 2015)

I think backpacks might be the best option for you little baby girl. I wish it will help you in picking up the baby easily and also baby feel comfortable in it.:smile:


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

No, we did not have this problem, my three year old still occasionally go in her Manduca and loves it and even falls asleep sometimes.


----------

